# Smash Duell: Katharine McPhee - Megan Hilty



## alexhoerath (15 Dez. 2012)

*Katharine McPhee*



 







 

*Megan Hilty*



 



 





*Katharine McPhee (links)*
*Megan Hilty (rechts)*


----------

